# Redford, MI - Western Ultramount 2017 ram 2500



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Like new, bought new in Aug 2017. Mount only, no receivers available. 
I'm not familiar with what other years this fits.
$400 obo.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump.
$300 come get it.


----------

